# Photo Booth "There is no connected Camera"



## s3rro (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi All, 
I had my camera working just yesterday, I dont remember changing any settings or etc since yesterday. 
Today I turned on skye and dont see my "Video" button available, I opened Photo Booth and it says "There is no connected Camera"

What happened? and how can I fix it ?

Mac Book Pro with Snow Leopard


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Have you tried restarting since?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

That happened to me once. Camera driver got corrupted from a chat program, can't remember which one. Was running 10.5.X at the time. Solution for me was to reinstall that particular driver.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Lars said:


> Have you tried restarting since?


this

i have also seen perian cause cameras to not be recognized for some reason..


----------



## marcel lemieux (Dec 9, 2009)

*there no connected camera*

If this happen to you most of the time its because you are also using the camera on other applications..like messenger or other..you got to quit all those applications..then retry..also when you open your computer which application opens upon start up...go to account,click the options you see..uncheck those you don,t want to open..you can always have the icon in the dock and open from there if you need to...good luck..ah yes then there iglasses..a fine application for tuning you camera ..


----------

